# Hello from an INFJ, 5w4



## stardeep (Jan 15, 2013)

Goodness I wish I had found this forum 6 years ago. It could have saved me a lot of grief 

Apparently I am a rare bird, which probably explains why new friendships are difficult for me. I'm here to learn more about my types, and also get better insight into my husband, who I believe is an INTP, and possibly a 6w5, but I'm less certain about the Enneagram. I grew up forced into extroversion by politically involved parents, but as an adult am very happily an introvert and in the past few years have come to accept/like my oddball traits.

Thank you for reading, and look forward to communicating more with some of you.

(also, I'm a bit irritated they classified a person born in 77 as Gen-Y! I'm 35)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings stardeep and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum stardeep. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome! Don't worry about the generation thing, because [insert one of the many age jokes I've thought of but might get in trouble for posting].
I suggest a trip to the typing sub-forum. It's not because I have a reason to think you're wrong about your type, but people getting mis-typed is very common. One of the great past times around here is typing other people, and being sure of your personality type makes it easier to join in.


----------



## stardeep (Jan 15, 2013)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> I suggest a trip to the typing sub-forum. It's not because I have a reason to think you're wrong about your type, but people getting mis-typed is very common.


thank you! My certainty about the mbti is pretty strong, though I think a lot of growth in recent years could affect things.

the enneagram, not so much. Very new to me, and while I identify with much of the 5 characteristics, I definitely think typing opinions could help here! Thanks


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

howdy stranger

what do you do with your time?


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Why herro there :] *waves*


----------



## stardeep (Jan 15, 2013)

Zeit said:


> howdy stranger
> 
> what do you do with your time?


thank you for all the welcomes  

I muse all day long, Zeit. Heehee.

I'm in an artistic/creative profession and get to work for myself, which is grand. When I'm not doing that, I lift weights (gets me out of my head), read far too many magazines on my ipad, and watch tv. It's hard for me to latch onto a hobby long term, but I love to dream about things like quilting, fashion design, and writing a book.

i'm in the midst of trying to make a very big physical location move. I'd detail more, but all the details pieced together could make me easy to ID for some, and you know folks like us--privacy freaks 

how about you, Zeit?


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Welcome fellow INFJ! *:kitteh:


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to Per C.


----------

